# New hamster! 🐹



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

Got this girl a couple days ago. She’s a Russian dwarf hamster named Sasha.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

She is adorable! Hamsters are so much fun.


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

She gave me a nasty bite the day I got her, but since than, she's warmed up a lot to me! When I wake her up during the day she smacks my hand away with her little paw, it's so cute!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Omg so cute!! One of my cats is named Sasha 😍


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

really! Haha, was just reading and looking at pics of your fry. They are so cute! Zym is a handsom little man! Congrats on such beautiful babies!


----------



## BettaBoii (Mar 21, 2020)

shes a little fatty. Always eating somthing and always has food in her cheeks


----------



## RebeccaHunt (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello there! Your hamster looks so adorable! I also recently purchased a Russian dwarf hamster. His name is Boris. My mistake was that I bought a hamster and it was a spontaneous purchase and kept him in my old aquarium, without water of course, and he wasn’t happy there. My uncle used to keep his hamsters in the aquarium as well, so I had no idea that a cage is always a good option. I found some tips online about how to take proper care of hamsters and not to make their lives miserable. You can check it out, maybe you will find something new for your Sasha.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Cool. My family had a lot of bunnies before! But no Hamster's. 🤔


----------

